# Is Hell exothermic or endothermic?



## Ed Seeley (24 May 2008)

This was posted on another forum I look in on and it made me laugh so I thought I'd post here for you guys to enjoy reading.  You gotta love this students reasoning!



> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry midterm. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> 
> Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?
> 
> ...



So Hell has already frozen over so I'm able to relax.  Except for the fact that I wonder what would happen if logic such as this was applied to Heaven too....


----------



## Steve Smith (24 May 2008)

Hah, thats good!


----------



## TDI-line (24 May 2008)

Seen before, but very clever.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 May 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Seen before, but very clever.



Me too! But still good.

One of our lecturers every year quotes an answer given by a student who was obviously running out of time in his exam, to the question, "describe cloning" or something similar. The students answer was:-
God is great because he made restriction enzymes, but what a b******d he created introns.

The student got around first class marks for this answer.

Hope someone finds that funny lol.

Edit - changed swearword so people can guess what it is...


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 May 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> One of our lecturers every year quotes an answer given by a student who was obviously running out of time in his exam, to the question, "describe cloning" or something similar. The students answer was:-
> God is great because he made restriction enzymes, but what a xxxx he created introns.
> 
> The student got around first class marks for this answer.
> ...



As someone with a degree in Genetics I do!


----------



## Martin (27 May 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Lisa_Perry75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As someone with a degree in Fine Art I don't!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 May 2008)

Sorry Martin!

Ed - Yay!


----------



## beeky (28 May 2008)

I don't have a degree in anything. What chance do I stand?!


----------

